# Macbook Air



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2008)

Have you all seen this yet?

Apple - MacBook Air - Technical Specifications

 I want one!


----------



## etexas (Jan 16, 2008)

houseparent said:


> Have you all seen this yet?
> 
> Apple - MacBook Air - Technical Specifications
> 
> I want one!


THAT IS SWEET! Mac rules! How can you people use VISTA?


----------



## Casey (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 16, 2008)

I watched that last night and again today. I drooled all over that bad boy. I got greasy nose prints across my screen. Yummy.


----------



## etexas (Jan 16, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I watched that last night and again today. I drooled all over that bad boy. I got greasy nose prints across my screen. Yummy.


Funny!


----------



## raekwon (Jan 16, 2008)

The thinness and multi-touch trackpad are neat, but overall, I'm pretty underwhelmed. Non-user-replaceable battery and on-board RAM? No thanks.

My next computer will be a black MacBook, methinks.


----------



## etexas (Jan 17, 2008)

raekwon said:


> The thinness and multi-touch trackpad are neat, but overall, I'm pretty underwhelmed. Non-user-replaceable battery and on-board RAM? No thanks.
> 
> My next computer will be a black MacBook, methinks.



I LIKE the concept, but it does not come close to my MacBook Pro in term of speed and power, so far it does not seem to have a lot of options to speed things up, that said I think it will sell well and they will make faster and more powerful editions


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 17, 2008)

etexas said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > The thinness and multi-touch trackpad are neat, but overall, I'm pretty underwhelmed. Non-user-replaceable battery and on-board RAM? No thanks.
> ...



It even falls short of the bottom of the line MacBook. The CPU clock is 1.6 GHz (1.8 optional) compared to 2.0 for the low end MacBook. While they have the same size hard drive the MacBook Air is 4200 RPM compared to 5400 RPM, and it costs $700 more. The higher end MacBooks run at 2.2 GHz and have larger drives and still cost less than the MacBook Air.


----------



## etexas (Jan 17, 2008)

jfschultz said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > raekwon said:
> ...


Yep, my newest MacBook runs at 2.4 GHz. However, I think that Apple might be "testing the waters" with this, and as a loooong time Apple user (I had a 2C and 2E to date myself) so knowing this company, they will see #1How well it sells. #2 What market segment they are picking up with it. That in mind I think with sucess, the next generation will be faster and have more power.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 17, 2008)

What makes it different from the other MacBooks?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 17, 2008)

Davidius said:


> What makes it different from the other MacBooks?



Much lighter but a bit less powerful. I'm sure it appeals to those who slug their laptops around all the time.

But I'm not moved. My lenovo weighs around 6 pounds and I carry it everywhere too, plus a bunch of other stuff. My total load is usually around 30 pounds, so shedding 3 pounds is hardly noticeable.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm still considering a Macbook Pro instead for screen size (17") and power (incase I ever do some video editing).


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Jan 17, 2008)

*not true, battery is replaceable*



raekwon said:


> The thinness and multi-touch trackpad are neat, but overall, I'm pretty underwhelmed. Non-user-replaceable battery and on-board RAM? No thanks.
> 
> My next computer will be a black MacBook, methinks.



I think the battery can be replaced; who would spend 1700 or 3000 for a machine without a replaceable battery?


Not a very practical machine...coming from a MAC owner - 3 times over.


----------



## tellville (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, in 5 years when I get a new lap top it's good to know that what I am probably going to buy will be some sort of:

NEW, CENTACORE 5 THz, thin as paper plus cloaking device, 80 TB of RAM, MacOs Duck Billed Platypus & Windows Ninja, 1 TB Radeon 99999 3D accelerator Graphics Card, and 800 TB of hardrive space, all for the low low price of $1,000!

I can't wait!


----------



## etexas (Jan 17, 2008)

tellville said:


> Well, in 5 years when I get a new lap top it's good to know that what I am probably going to buy will be some sort of:
> 
> NEW, CENTACORE 5 THz, thin as paper plus cloaking device, 80 TB of RAM, MacOs Duck Billed Platypus & Windows Ninja, 1 TB Radeon 99999 3D accelerator Graphics Card, and 800 TB of hardrive space, all for the low low price of $1,000!
> 
> I can't wait!


And it can replace a car, it will come with a transporter!


----------



## jbergsing (Jan 18, 2008)

etexas said:


> houseparent said:
> 
> 
> > Have you all seen this yet?
> ...


That is a ridiculous amount of money for what you get! Typical Apple, of course. I like what Paul Thurrott wrote...

The morning after: The MacBook Air is a joke - Paul's SuperSite blog


----------



## Richard King (Jan 18, 2008)

Or get six of these little babies instead of one mac air...

The Far Side of Tech » Apple Air versus Asus Eee: A Comparison


----------



## raekwon (Jan 19, 2008)

Sydnorphyn said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > The thinness and multi-touch trackpad are neat, but overall, I'm pretty underwhelmed. Non-user-replaceable battery and on-board RAM? No thanks.
> ...



Well, you can buy a battery for $129 and then have Apple replace it, but that's about it right now.

New MacBook Air battery $129, installation free at Apple - The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)


----------



## wretchedworm (Jan 25, 2008)

I predict it will fail.
The price is too high and seems to be targeted to those who have money to burn for a machine with limited specs. 
It makes a impressive machine though for presentations and i guess those high power executives would like that for presentation


----------

